# Heartworm meds- which do you use?



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

Just seeing who uses / recommends what brand and what you pay approx.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I use Interceptor because it's the only heartworm preventative that also protects against whipworms.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I use Interceptor too, for the same reason as Stosh. I think it's about $9/month.


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info!, going to vet this hour.and I will ask for the script.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I use 1% ivermectin solution. I don't like the extra wormers in heartgard plus and interceptor unless there is a reason such as whipworms because they're so difficult to get rid of. I use diatomaceous earth fed daily to protect against most intestinal worms.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Just curious... whats the negatives against heartgard. vs interceptor? Ive given heartgard for the lives of my dogs. Just curious if i should switch and if so... why.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

MrsWoodcock said:


> Just curious... whats the negatives against heartgard. vs interceptor? Ive given heartgard for the lives of my dogs. Just curious if i should switch and if so... why.


same here.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

heartgard or heartgard plus? The original heartgard was only ivermectin, the heartgard plus has pyrantel for intestinal worms. 

heargard vs interceptor, interceptor kills more types of worms. If whipworms are a problem, only interceptor kills them. Whipworms can be present in your environment for a long period of time so its good to use it for a full 6 months to be sure the dog isn't reinfected. Interceptor is more expensive than heartgard or heartgard plus. Dogs with the mdr1 gene are sensitive to ivermectin so cannot take normal dosages of ivermectin but can take interceptor. Some believe its good to rotate wormers just in case of developing a tolerance.

Basically, its personal opinion what you should use! Look into it for more information and make an educated decision based on whats right for you and your dog.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info Lin. I currently use heartgard plus but may switch to interceptor now. Thanks again.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

RazinKain said:


> Thanks for the info Lin. I currently use heartgard plus but may switch to interceptor now. Thanks again.


My thoughts exactly. Im also using heartguard plus and may switch to interceptor...

And yes thank you very much Lin for explaining that to us!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've been giving the Hooligans Interceptor for the past 15 years and have been satisfied with it.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I give Diesel Heartgaurd Plus and have had no problems with it.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

arycrest said:


> I've been giving the Hooligans Interceptor for the past 15 years and have been satisfied with it.


:thumbup:Same here.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Andy-jr. said:


> I give Diesel Heartgaurd Plus and have had no problems with it.


Yeah i also have had no problems with it. I read that heartguard-plus has a guarantee. That if your dog at anytime on the heartworm medicine, becomes heartworm positive, they will pay for all the treatments on your dog.

*Does Interceptor have that same guarantee??*


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I use Ivomec 1% swine and cattle= works well, is way cheaper, and keeps me out of the vets office twice a year,lol


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I've got one dog on interceptor and the other on heartgard plus. Never had an issue with either.


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

All good feedback ...thank you.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

RazinKain said:


> Thanks for the info Lin. I currently use heartgard plus but may switch to interceptor now. Thanks again.


 
I thought you used Copenhagen?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I use Interceptor...


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I order mine here....best prices I have found.
ttp://www.vetmedsforpets.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

A question for those using the Ivomec 1% solution:
How do you dose it?
How do you measure it (what type of syringe - since it is such a small quantity)?
I am considering swithing to it as it gets expensive with the foster dogs.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The woman who's training us in herding said one of her dogs picked up whipworms at a trial and now she's afraid the ground is infested--that's why she suggested I put Stosh on Interceptor. I used Heartguard Plus before and never had any problems.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

RebelGSD said:


> A question for those using the Ivomec 1% solution:
> How do you dose it?
> How do you measure it (what type of syringe - since it is such a small quantity)?
> I am considering swithing to it as it gets expensive with the foster dogs.


1 cc syringe, 1/10th cc per 10 lbs of body weight given orally. I used to squeeze it onto a piece of bread and then follow that up with something super yummy like a hot dog, but now i just squeeze it into their mouth quickly and then give hot dog. The stuff tastes pretty terrible to them. 

If you buy Ivomec brand, make sure its Ivomec and NOT Ivomec plus which has an additional wormer (clorsulon) that is not safe for dogs. I use the generic brand from UPCO UPCO : wholesale pet supplies, dog supplies, cat, bird, puppy, kitten, horse, pet supplies, online pet products, online pet supply, frontline, advantage, advantix, pet medication, pet care, dog supplies, "pet supply", "pet supplies", "wholesale pet s

Since you foster, you can also do heartworm testing at home to save money. I use the witness brand tests. You just need a drop of blood which you can either draw if you know how, or quick a nail for it (which is what they used to do in vet offices for heartworm tests.) Anything to stretch that money and save more pets!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Stosh said:


> I use Interceptor because it's the only heartworm preventative that also protects against whipworms.


Ditto


----------



## racingfast (Apr 5, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> Ditto


 

Just ordered Interceptor from VetMeds for pets. My vet declined a prescription due to my guys not being seen in two years. I had them on year round Iverhart. Since he gives 3 yr rabies, I see no need to return for a check up and fund his 401K--.:wild:

Thanks to this forum, I got a BETTER med for my babies. THANK YOU! :hug:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

racingfast said:


> Just ordered Interceptor from VetMeds for pets. My vet declined a prescription due to my guys not being seen in two years. I had them on year round Iverhart. Since he gives 3 yr rabies, I see no need to return for a check up and fund his 401K--.:wild:
> 
> Thanks to this forum, I got a BETTER med for my babies. THANK YOU! :hug:


The reason your vet declined your prescription is because dogs need to be tested for heart worms every year, even if they're on preventative. Some dogs do get infected even if they're on the meds. If you want to do the test yourself go ahead, but please test them.


----------



## racingfast (Apr 5, 2011)

Emoore said:


> The reason your vet declined your prescription is because dogs need to be tested for heart worms every year, even if they're on preventative. Some dogs do get infected even if they're on the meds. If you want to do the test yourself go ahead, but please test them.


OH... well my vet is misinformed then...I am on my third year now..... He told me my choices were annual tests or year round meds... I saw on here a home test-- are they valid? thanks! :shocked:


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

racingfast said:


> OH... well my vet is misinformed then...I am on my third year now..... He told me my choices were annual tests or year round meds... I saw on here a home test-- are they valid? thanks! :shocked:


So are you doing year round meds?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I used Interceptor & get the script from the vet. In the awful event my dog gets heartworms the manufacture will cover the cost of treatment if the script was given by the vet, but will not cover otherwise.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

RebelGSD said:


> A question for those using the Ivomec 1% solution:
> How do you dose it?
> How do you measure it (what type of syringe - since it is such a small quantity)?
> I am considering swithing to it as it gets expensive with the foster dogs.


I switched to using Ivomec this yr and I just used a 3 cc syringe, couldn't find a 1cc at the stores I checked (even TSC). I didn't realize that being "injectible" you needed a needle to get the stuff out, so we ended up cutting that part off so I could get to the actual liquid with the regular syringe. Even the 3 cc has 1/10 cc incriments (sp) so I can dose it accurately. Then I just squirt it in their mouths.

Someone had suggested bread, which I tried (squirting it on the bread) but it tastes so foul to them that they won't even eat the bread with it on there.


----------



## racingfast (Apr 5, 2011)

Kris10 said:


> So are you doing year round meds?


YES KRIS I am and have been for over 2 years.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I also use Interceptor!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

racingfast said:


> YES KRIS I am and have been for over 2 years.


Here we definitely do. I live in mosquito central.  I know in some areas folks will only treat part of the year.


----------



## racingfast (Apr 5, 2011)

Kris10 said:


> Here we definitely do. I live in mosquito central.  I know in some areas folks will only treat part of the year.


And do you test annually ?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Rerun said:


> I switched to using Ivomec this yr and I just used a 3 cc syringe, couldn't find a 1cc at the stores I checked (even TSC). I didn't realize that being "injectible" you needed a needle to get the stuff out, so we ended up cutting that part off so I could get to the actual liquid with the regular syringe. Even the 3 cc has 1/10 cc incriments (sp) so I can dose it accurately. Then I just squirt it in their mouths.
> 
> Someone had suggested bread, which I tried (squirting it on the bread) but it tastes so foul to them that they won't even eat the bread with it on there.


I get my needles from TSC. For 1 cc syringes, I usually order them. I used to buy them from walgreens, they carry them for diabetics. But you need a script for ones with needles (which I find silly since you can go buy the needles at TSC...) and sometimes they don't carry ones without needles already attached.

With the bread, I would ball it up and inject into the center of the ball... That way they didn't taste it until they were already chewing it up lol. But now I just squirt directly in their mouth.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I got lucky. Asked the pharmacy woman at wally world if they sold 1 cc syringes, and she just gave me the 3cc one.  I know they only cost a buck or two, but free is free!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I have a whole box of 6 and 12 cc syringes lol. They're for feeding underage kittens. My brother, who is a moron and has used a lot of drugs, made the comment while helping me move "I can't believe she shoots up with these" LOL. I wasn't in the room but my friend and my dad started cracking up laughing. Seriously, not everyone thinks about drugs constantly..


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

racingfast said:


> And do you test annually ?


Yes.


----------



## JLOCKHART29 (Aug 23, 2009)

I live in South Arkansas and heart worm central. For 20 years I have used Heartguard and latter Pluse on my Labs and never had a case of Heart worms. That said there has been an increases into cases where a dog has been on a religious treatment of provenative with Heartguard and Interceptor. In fact a woman in my Schutzhund clubs dog was just treated for them and drug company paid I believe. Called my vet and discussed today what he suggested. We talked for about 30 mins. and this is what he said. Two years ago he would have said Heartguard or Interceptor were fine but the summer of 09 changed everything about what they thought they knew about heart worms. 09 was one of the wettest summers on record in the deep South and skeeters were rampant.All the Ivemetican class of drugs have about an 8 day thereputic kill window. After that 8 days the drug is not in concentration to kill the larva. A month later you give another dose and get another 8 day kill. If a larva makes it threw this 8 day kill window or if you are late it will then be two big for the drug to kill. Some vets in they Delta are suggesting Heartguard or Interceptor every two to three weeks. 
Several years ago one of the drug companies came out with a shot containing Moxidectin. It was to be given only to adult healthy dogs and as will happen was not followed. Some reactions occurred and it was pulled. Bayer got the rights and cleaned up the drug make up and now markets it under Advantage Multi. The theroputic kill time is about 28 days. Greatly extends the time that the worm can be killed. In trials it was 100% verses like 98% for the othes. Kills internal intestinal parasites as well as ticks and fleas. Only available as a topical so got to make sure it reaches the skin. He said dogs in low risk groups like in towns, arid areas or Northern regions will be fine with any preventive but for high risk groups like Auron where we live in the South, in the country, 1/4 mile from a swamp he recommends the Advantage Multi.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I use Advantage Multi or Heartgard. I don't know what I pay because I haven't bought it in a while because I had gift certificates for the last few years, and before that we got it from our animal-assisted therapy group (they gave it out to all the therapy dogs.)


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

We us "Revolution"!?! I guess nobody here uses this kind! Strange Am I off track; wrong subject? :crazy:


----------



## racingfast (Apr 5, 2011)

Kris10 said:


> Yes.


Self test? If so, how?


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> I thought you used Copenhagen?


I do use copenhagen, but dont give away all my secrets. it's a country boy remedy.


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

Miss Molly May said:


> We us "Revolution"!?! I guess nobody here uses this kind! Strange Am I off track; wrong subject? :crazy:


Nope, my vet recommended this as one of the brands.
It is for heartworm and fleas


----------

